# Public Speaking course



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

I signed up for a public speaking course next semester at college, as it is mandatory for graduation. Anyone have any experience or tips as to what generally goes on in these classes?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

in high school i had to take a public speaking class i went the first day and it freaked me out and i never went back, good luck with it though


----------



## Catlover4100 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have to take Honors Fundamentals of Public Speaking (and get at least a B+) to keep my scholarship...yikes. I'm not particularly looking forward to it, to put it mildly!


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm glad my college allows you to take a foreign language instead of public speaking. I tried to do the speaking back in high school and it didn't work out so well.


----------



## Andy43 (Feb 9, 2010)

The degree I am looking at requires a public speaking course as well. I'm not exactly looking forward to that. I am expecting a highly intimidating environment where your performance is highly criticized. I can get through presentations if I don't have to think about 'correctness', but if I do think about it then I get highly nervous. We'll see how it goes I guess.


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 18, 2010)

I took public speaking and somehow passed... I'm pretty sure most professors will pass you if you just get up there I know I got a full 30s on what was supposed to be a 5min speech...


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I took it and didnt think it was bad at all. I got an A on my final speech! I'm not sure why, but I had less of a problem with giving my speeches than most people in my class who were outgoing and not shy... Just think. The teacher has to stand up there and talk to the class every single day and he's not nervous. And when you're up there giving your speech, you're just one of the many, and most of the people out there could care less about your speech. They are only there for the grade, just like you.


----------



## Social_butterfly00 (Jan 28, 2008)

I took a public speaking course that spanned 10 weeks and was about 3 hours a week. I took it voluntarily. Definitely worth it! Everyone is supportive because they are all there for the same reason. I didn't think half of the people there seemed shy or anxious, but surprisngly people we view as extremely outgoing get nervous in front of people too. Each week every person had to get up in front of the class and do the exercise assigned. It's great because you are forced to get up in front of people every week, so eventually it becomes normal. And I was taught a lot of great things about how to be an effective speaker, and it was geared a lot towards finding self-confidence through practise, preparation and common sense.

At the end I've learned, that nervous feeling usually does not go away for everyone. But it becomes smaller, and you can learn how to channel it to motivate you.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

It depends on how nervous speaking in front of people makes you. If you can control your breathing and write a halfway coherent speech, you'll do just fine. You'll do even fine-er if you get drunk beforehand :b


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Cool.

I always look up my professors beforehand on RateMyProfessors.com before signing up for any classes. The professors are all rated from 1 to 5, and I chose to enroll in a public speaking class where the professor had about 18 ratings and a 4.9 overall; +, several of the comments said that the class was fairly easy and that few people were nervous about their speeches. Maybe that will help.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Social_butterfly00 said:


> Everyone is supportive because they are all there for the same reason. I didn't think half of the people there seemed shy or anxious, but surprisngly people we view as extremely outgoing get nervous in front of people too.


I haven't taken a speech class, but this was pretty much my experience in voice classes. My last voice teacher said I was the most painfully shy student he'd ever had, but _everyone_ was nervous so everyone sort of understood and was supportive.


----------

